# Mazda6 comments



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

Been doing some fairly serious car shopping...since the arrival of our girl. We were going to wait for a few months, but we've decided to start looking now. Originally we had thought about a 2002-2003 Chev Impala LS (and some others), but we might be able to spend a few more pennies :monkey: , so we're looking at 2004 (2005) Mazda MAZDA6's (the S version, V6, 4 door sedan). So, does anybody have one? Or know someone who does? Would like to hear comments about this car.

Kevin


----------



## computeruser (Sep 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine has a 2007 MazdaSpeed 6, and it has been a good car so far. Fit and finish are what you'd expect for a car in that price range, and he hasn't had any mechanical troubles that I'm aware of save for a defective seat bracket.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 24, 2007)

Good car! If it were me I'd go for the 2.3L over the Ford 3.0L. The 2.3 is a jewel of an engine. I'd also steer towards a manual trans, but that's just me.

It is quite a bit sportier of a car than the Impala, or any GM sedan for that matter.


----------



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Good car! If it were me I'd go for the 2.3L over the Ford 3.0L. The 2.3 is a jewel of an engine.



I'm curious...what's wrong with the 3.0L?



Peacock said:


> I'd also steer towards a manual trans, but that's just me.



My wife can drive a manual...but she wants an auto in our next car. Since it'll be mainly for her, I'll comply. I believe the auto's have what I would call a 'manual shift mode'. If it were to be the '4 banger' 2.3L, I'd insist on the manual.



Peacock said:


> It is quite a bit sportier of a car than the Impala, or any GM sedan for that matter.



True, but the Impala has lots of trunk space...which I'll sacrifice for the sportier handling etc. of the Mazda.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

computeruser said:


> A buddy of mine has a 2007 MazdaSpeed 6, and it has been a good car so far. Fit and finish are what you'd expect for a car in that price range, and he hasn't had any mechanical troubles that I'm aware of save for a defective seat bracket.



I would love that version of the Mazda6...but that's outside the price range and I might get myself in trouble with the law for 'driving' the car like it's built to be driven. :hmm3grin2orange:

Kevin


----------



## Peacock (Sep 25, 2007)

KMB said:


> I'm curious...what's wrong with the 3.0L?
> Kevin



Nothing really. I spent a few years as a Ford tech and we some common(expensive) problems with the Duratec. They tend to stick exhaust valves on the rear head from time to time. They also aren't particularly fuel efficient.


----------



## nikocker (Oct 1, 2007)

KMB -

We havea 2004 Mazda 6 sport wagon! Love the car. 

We get a solid 27-28 mpg with the v-6 and with the triptonic auto (shift manually) it's a blast to drive. Plus you don't see yourself coming down the street at every turn.

Very reliable, not a single problem as we enter the 4th year with the car.

GO buy one!

Al


----------



## KMB (Oct 1, 2007)

nikocker said:


> Plus you don't see yourself coming down the street at every turn.



 I like that.

Thanks for the positive push...we've pretty much decided on a Mazda6...just gotta wait a little more and take care of some financial things first. I've driven a friends Altima with Nissan's auto-manual shift feature (similar to what the 6 has)...yep, lots of fun. I'm sure my wife will just put it in 'drive' and mash the gas...but I like to shift sometimes.  

Kevin


----------

